

JavaScript Style Sheet = JSSS = JS3 - vikasburman
https://github.com/vikasburman/js3
Instead of putting programming in CSS, it puts CSS in a programming language.<p>JS3 is a real-time CSS generator. It let&#x27;s you code your CSS inside javascript and offers a rich object model to play around with style rules and other constructs within your programming environment. All changes are applied instantly unless instructed otherwise.<p>Breaking off the CSS from being a dead text that DOM interprets and apply, it adds life to CSS constructs by adding javascript accessibility to them.<p>If you are a new age JavaScript coder, you are going to love it.
======
pedalpete
I'm not completely against using javascript to write styles, but looking at
this documentation, I'm not a huge fan of this API.

CSS already looks very much like an object, I think sticking to that form, and
allowing the user to manipulate variables in the stylesheet simply, or define
and use variables which are loaded on the client, would be beneficial.

Manipulating css rules is easy enough in javascript/jQuery already, so that's
where I don't see a massive benefit of what JS3 is adding.

~~~
vikasburman
API is completely redone, more close to LESS, yet in JS. You may want to give
it another shot. :)

------
vikasburman
Thanks for sharing your thoughts. This definitely helped in making
documentation clearer.

Comparisons, benefits and how it is different from common approaches, must be
highlighted well.

